# Seaton Sound Catalysts/Submersive?



## Blackdevil77 (Feb 16, 2012)

Has anybody on here ever hear of Seaton Sound and the Catalyst speakers? I did some searching and couldn't really find anything on here about them. Was just wondering if anybody on here was familiar with them. That's what I currently have, I've had them since August 2013


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

We know Mark and his speakers well. He has made improvements to his tweeters recently, and Dennis Young (Tesseract) and I heard them at RMAF in October. They absolutely blew us away. They are great speakers and just keep getting better each time he tweaks them.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I've heard several all-Seaton systems in the past few years, at GTG's and peoples houses. You want precision and performance their stuff should get strong consideration. Regarding the dearth of information...

Mark goes about things a bit differently than most people do, so his business model is not the conventional one. He's a bit low-key in that way, but when you meet the man he's a non-stop wealth of information. Ask him pretty much anything about audio and he can provide an answer.


----------



## Blackdevil77 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm interested on his update. I'm actually familiar with Mark and his Catalysts. I actually own 3 Catalyst 12C's and 2 Submersive HP's right now. I put them up for sale in January, I was planning on getting the JBL M2's to replace the Cats. 
@AudiocRaver , have you heard the JBL M2's? If so, what did you think of them and how would you compare them to Mark's updated Catalysts with the new coax/dsp tuning?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes I have. It is difficult to make a direct comparison, they were in different rooms and systems. Mark is as good an expert as exists when it comes to speaker and room setup, so it is fair to say that his Catalysts might have had the setup advantage.

Beyond that all I can say is:

The M2s were good but not without issues
The Catalysts blew me away, and I got the same feedback from another trusted pair of ears at the same event
The story is far from seamless, but based on what I know, I would go with the Catalysts.


----------



## Blackdevil77 (Feb 16, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Yes I have. It is difficult to make a direct comparison, they were in different rooms and systems. Mark is as good an expert as exists when it comes to speaker and room setup, so it is fair to say that his Catalysts might have had the setup advantage.
> 
> Beyond that all I can say is:
> 
> ...


Wow, that's very interesting. That's the opposite of most of the impressions I got from those that have heard both, but those that have heard both haven't heard the Cats with Marks updates. 

What issue's did you notice with the M2's? I know usually IMD is an issue with coax drivers like what is used on the Cats.


----------



## Kain (Mar 2, 2009)

I am considering one of the following two setups:

Projector: *still deciding*
Screen: 100" (diagonal) 16:9 Stewart Filmscreen StudioTek 100
Ultra HD Blu-ray player: OPPO UDP-203
Processor: Arcam AV860
Amplifiers: Emotiva XPA Gen3 3-channel (for LCR) + Emotiva XPA Gen3 4-channel (for side and back surrounds) + Emotiva XPA Gen3 4-channel (for four ceiling speakers)
Mains: 2 x Klipsch RF-7 III
Center: 1 x Klipsch RC-64 III
Side surrounds: 2 x Klipsch RP-160M
Back surrounds: 2 x Klipsch RP-160M
Ceiling speakers: 4 x Klipsch RP-160M
Subwoofers: 2 x Seaton Sound SubMersive HPi+ + 2 x Seaton Sound SubMersive HP-Slave

or

Projector: *still deciding*
Screen: 100" (diagonal) 16:9 Stewart Filmscreen StudioTek 100
Ultra HD Blu-ray player: OPPO UDP-203
Processor: Arcam AV860
Mains: 2 x Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C with matching stands
Center: 1 x Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C
Side surrounds: 2 x Seaton Sound Spark XC2 + SSA-2x2-XC amp
Back surrounds: 2 x Seaton Sound Spark XC2 + SSA-2x2-XC amp
Ceiling speakers: 4 x Seaton Sound Spark XC2 + SSA-2x2-XC amp
Subwoofers: 2 x Seaton Sound SubMersive HPi+ + 2 x Seaton Sound SubMersive HP-Slave

My room is roughly 15 ft long x 12 ft wide x 9.5 ft high. The room is made of concrete all around.

I didn't know Mark made some improvements to the tweeters. Possible to highlight what the improvements are?

Lastly, which of the two setups do you guys think would be better? I am leaning towards the full Seaton Sound setup.


----------



## Blackdevil77 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kain said:


> I am considering one of the following two setups:
> 
> Projector: *still deciding*
> Screen: 100" (diagonal) 16:9 Stewart Filmscreen StudioTek 100
> ...


The full Seaton set up, without a doubt. Not to knock Klipsch, but the Seatons are in another league. Cat 12C's aren't in the cards? 

From what I know about the tweeter improvements, most of the improvements are in dispersion. They have a wider dispersion making for a wider sweet spot and bigger soundstage.


----------



## Kain (Mar 2, 2009)

Blackdevil77 said:


> The full Seaton set up, without a doubt. Not to knock Klipsch, but the Seatons are in another league. Cat 12C's aren't in the cards?
> 
> From what I know about the tweeter improvements, most of the improvements are in dispersion. They have a wider dispersion making for a wider sweet spot and bigger soundstage.


I probably could spring for the 12C but it would be a stretch budget wise and, secondly, I am not sure they would be required for my relatively small room which is roughly 15 ft long x 12 ft wide x 9.5 ft high. The distance from the front speakers to the listening position is somewhere between 9-10 ft. Would you say I should still try to get the 12C?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I heard a Seaton HT that consisted of the Catalyst 12's for LCR and Catalyst 8's for surrounds, along with quad Submersives - so 5 speakers and 4 subwoofers - in a room probably twice the size of yours and the system could easily make a movie theater seem tame. All the volume and detail anyone would ever need, so while the 12's might be nice for the fronts I don't see you needing them in a room the size of yours.

If you go with an all Seaton setup I would love to hear that. Beers are on me! arty:


----------



## Kain (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks.

Due to room limitations, I cannot have front wide speakers but I can have six ceiling speakers. Would you say 7.1.6 is worth it over 7.1.4 in my room with one row of seating? This is with the Acurus ACT 4 processor.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Seaton Sound is INCREDIBLE.

Mark is passionate... his speakers a phenomenal. Can't go wrong here!


----------



## Kain (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone here have experience with Klipsch Pro speakers? It is also a possible candidate. I can't go for the Klipsch Cinema line because the speakers are too large for my room.

Mains: 2 x Klipsch KI-362-SMA-II
Center: 1 x Klipsch KI-362-SMA-II
Side surrounds: 2 x Klipsch KI-262-SMA-II
Back surrounds: 2 x Klipsch KI-262-SMA-II
Ceiling speakers: 4 x Klipsch KI-102-SMA-II
Subwoofers: 2 x Seaton Sound SubMersive HPi+ + 2 x Seaton Sound SubMersive HP-Slave

In summary, it is a 7.1.4 Atmos/DTS:X setup.

Any recommendation for high-powered amps? I am thinking something from the Crown line of amps. However, there is a huge selection and I really have no clue which ones I need. Any pointers?

Lastly, how would this setup compare to something equivalent from JTR or Seaton Sound? Two advantages of the Klipsch setup is that it is cheaper and I have a local dealer (provides a little peace of mind and ease in case of warranty work).


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My 2 cents

Klipsch to my ears are unlistenable - I am not a fan at all of horn drivers... my highly recommended / preference is Planar Magnetic drivers such as B&G...

For power amps, Emotiva is driving my 7 channels and Crown XLS is driving the subs and the Atmos channels...I am soon to add an XPA3 to drive the LCR , thus improving the headroom of my 7.2.4 system...

My Atmos speakers are ELURA Blue Label 8LCR's 

Might I also highly recommend the EPSON 5040 which is an extreme bang for the buck eye candy projector - UHD movies are just fantastic...


----------



## Kain (Mar 2, 2009)

With the following setup and with a distance of roughly 8-9 ft between the seating position to the front main speakers, how loud could I go in movies? Will well over reference level be easily possible? Just trying to see if going with the 12C will be worth it over the 8C for me.

Mains: 2 x Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C with matching stands
Center: 1 x Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C
Side surrounds: 2 x Seaton Sound Spark XC2 + SSA-2x2-XC
Back surrounds: 2 x Seaton Sound Spark XC2 + SSA-2x2-XC
Ceiling speakers: 4 x Seaton Sound Spark XC2 + SSA-2x2-XC
Subwoofers: 2 x Seaton Sound SubMersive HPi+ + 2 x Seaton Sound SubMersive HP-Slave


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Kain said:


> With the following setup and with a distance of roughly 8-9 ft between the seating position to the front main speakers, how loud could I go in movies? Will well over reference level be easily possible? Just trying to see if going with the 12C will be worth it over the 8C for me.
> 
> Mains: 2 x Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C with matching stands
> Center: 1 x Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C
> ...


The dimensions of the room you listed are 1710 ft^3, which is considered to be on the small side. The Seaton system you're looking at will _easily_ play over reference in that much space. @Mark Seaton would be able to answer your question better, but my guess is you would stop increasing the volume before the speakers/subwoofers gave up.


----------



## Kain (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

